# Funkrelais gesucht



## Automatik-Holgi (27 Mai 2010)

Hallo Freunde,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Möglichkeit, per Funk ein Schaltsignal zu übertragen, wobei der Sender kein Handsender mit Drucktaster sein muss, sondern vorzugsweise ein Funksender, der durch einen Schließerkontakt von extern per Schalter oder Relais aktiviert wird. Der Empfänger benötigt idealerweise eine 230VAC-Versorgungsspannung und hat ein Schaltvermögen von 230VAC / 10A. Es ist hierbei egal, ob der Empfänger 1:1 mit dem Sender schaltet oder nur Impulse empfängt und pro Impuls umschaltet (wie ein Stromstossschalter)
Der Hintergrund für mein Vorhaben ist ganz einfach: Die Kabelverlegung gestaltet sich sehr schwierig (fast unmöglich), daher die Funk-Variante!
Die Reichweite soll ca. 15m (auch durch Mauerwerk) betragen.
Weiß jemand, wo ich so etwas finden könnte?
Vielen Dank im voraus!
LG Holger


----------



## IBFS (27 Mai 2010)

Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Möglichkeit, per Funk ein Schaltsignal zu übertragen, wobei der Sender kein Handsender mit Drucktaster sein muss,...


 
Günstig ist relaiv. Ich verwende z.B.

http://www.jung.de/v/22_1416/jung_de/service/anforderungen/JUNG_Funk-Management_08.pdf

Firma-Jung:
Sender:

*Funk-Universalsender "L-Leiter"*
*FUS 22 UP 68,17 *81,12 04
Der Funk-Universalsender dient der Erweiterung einer bestehenden Installation
durch drahtlose Übertragung von 230 V-Schaltbefehlen.
Er kann in den Funktionen Schalten, Dimmen oder Jalousie betrieben werden.
Bei Ansteuerung der Eingänge (E1, E2) mit Netzspannung (AC 230 V ~) sendet der
Universalsender Funk-Telegramme, die von allen Funk-Empfängern ausgewertet werden.
Auf dem Gerät befinden sich eine Taste und eine LED zur Auswahl bzw. Anzeige des
Betriebsmodus.
Der Funk-Universalsender hat 4 Betriebsmodi:
Modus A: 2 Kanal Dimmen (Toggle) (E1 und E2)
Modus B: 2 Kanal Schalten (E1 und E2)
Modus C: 1 Kanal Dimmen (E1/E2)
Modus D: 1 Kanal Jalousie (E1/E2)

*Technische Daten*
Nennspannung: AC 230 V ~
Sendefrequenz: 433,42 MHz, ASK
Sendereichweite: ca. 100 m (im Freifeld)
Betriebstemperatur: ca. –20 °C bis +55 °C
Schutzart: IP 20​Maße (Ø x H): 52 mm x 23 mm


Aktor:

*Funk-Aktor UP 1-kanalig*
*Schalter* 
 
*FA 10 UP 96,80 *115,19 04​ 
Der Funk-Schaltaktor schaltet elektrische Lasten (AC 230 V ~/8 A), sobald er ein entsprechendes gelerntes​ 
Funk-Signal empfangen hat. Der Funk-Schaltaktor kann bis zu 14 Funk-Sender einlernen. Bei Empfang eines

Funk-Signals des Funk-Wächters schaltet der Funk-Aktor UP "Schalter" für ca. 1 Minute ein.
*Lichtszenen: *​

Mit dem Funk-Hand- oder Wandsender ist Lichtszenenbetrieb möglich (z.B. Beleuchtung​eingeschaltet). Die gewünschte Lichtszenentaste des Funk-Hand- oder Wandsenders muss im Funk-Aktor
erlernt werden. Es können bis zu 5 Lichtszenen gespeichert werden.





*Funk-Aktor UP 1-kanalig*
*Taster, max. Impulsdauer ca. 10 Sekunden* ​

*FA 10 UPT 96,80 *115,19 04​ 
*Technische Daten*​ 
Nennspannung: AC 230 V ~, 50/60 Hz

Schaltkontakt: Relais, μ-Kontakt, 8 A
Leitungsschutzschalter: 10 A
Schaltleistung
Glühlampen: 1000 W
HV-Halogenlampen: 1000 W
NV-Halogenlampen
– konv. Trafo: 0750 VA, mit mind. 85 % Nennlast
– Tronic-Trafo: 0750 W
Leuchtstofflampen
– unkompensiert: 0500 VA
– parallelkompensiert (47 μF): 0400 VA
– Duo-Schaltung: 1000 VA
Temperaturbereich: –20 °C bis +55 °C
Schutzart: IP 20
Maße: Ø x H = 52 x 23 mm, Mittelloch Ø = 7,5 mm

*Hinweis: *​
"Energiesparlampen" erzeugen beim Einschalten sehr hohe Stromspitzen, die zum Verkleben des​Schaltkontaktes führen können. Daher Eignung der Lampen vor dem Einsatz prüfen! Der Schließerkontakt ist
geräteintern basisisoliert von der Phase getrennt. Es können folgende *Lastpotentiale *geschaltet werden:
Funktions-Kleinspannung (FELV) bzw. eine Phase L (AC 230 V ~) gegen N-Leiter.


----------



## knabi (28 Mai 2010)

Wenn das eine unkritische Heimanwendung ist, dann sollte der günstigste Fall wohl der hier sein:

Sender http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/620295/24-KANALUNTERPUTZ-SENDER-FS-20-S4U
Empfänger http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/620296/Funk-Unterputz-Schalter-FS20-SU

Funk-System FS20, gibt's bei Conrad und ELV. Aber wie gesagt: Eher etwas für den Häuslebauer...

Wenn's nicht unbedingt Funk sein muß: Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit POWERLINE von Esylux: http://www.esylux.com/de/de/produkte/katalog/product_group.php?group_id=Node%group5592521658636

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (30 Mai 2010)

hmmm....von den Funktionen her perfekt,aber doch recht kostspielig. Vielleicht besorge ich mir doch ein Funksteckdosen-Set und baue den Handsender auseinander...
anyway, HERZLICHEN DANK für Eure Hilfe!
Gruß Holger


----------



## emilio20 (27 November 2011)

Bin auch noch auf der suche eine günstige Möglichkeit für eine Hausanwendung zu finde. Ich würde am liebsten Funksteckdosen über meine S7 Steuern . 

Gibt es da eine günstige Möglichkeit  mit einer 315 DP/PN eine Funksteckdose zu steuern ?


----------



## rheumakay (27 November 2011)

was hälst du davon ??

http://www.elv.de/Sender/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_1/detail2_1734


----------



## emilio20 (28 November 2011)

Kann man mit diesem Modul über eine S7 Funksteckdosen schalten ?

http://www.elv.de/FS20-S8M-4-8-Kanal-Sendemodul/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_10/detail2_31220


----------



## rheumakay (29 November 2011)

moin,
ja das geht,auf der Seite 5 in der Bedienungsanleitung ist die Anschlußbelegung.


----------



## o.s.t. (29 November 2011)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Kann man mit diesem Modul über eine S7 Funksteckdosen schalten ?
> 
> http://www.elv.de/FS20-S8M-4-8-Kanal-Sendemodul/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_10/detail2_31220



ja, vorzugsweise von den S7-SPS-Ausgängen auf kleine 24V Relais, welche dann die Eingänge des obigen Funksenders schalten (Eingäng sind Masse-geschaltet)

o.s.t.


----------



## rheumakay (29 November 2011)

den sender kann beides..nach masse schaltend aber auch 24v
steht in der bedienungsanleitung


----------



## o.s.t. (29 November 2011)

rheumakay schrieb:


> den sender kann beides..nach masse schaltend aber auch 24v
> steht in der bedienungsanleitung





			
				Auszug Aus Bedienungsanleitung schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ansteuern der Schalteingänge erfolgt entweder durch Moment-Schalt-
> kontakte (z. B. Taster), die den Eingang auf Masse schalten, oder durch
> aktive Schaltsignale mit einem High-Signal von bis zu 24 VDC, *wobei der
> Ausgang bei Low-Pegel (0 VDC) schaltet*


ja, man kann schon mit ext. 24V Signal steuern, aber so wie ich das verstehe, ist die Logik invers.
24V (High) am Schalteingang = Schaltausgang inaktiv
0V (Low) am Schalteingang = Schaltausgang aktiv

o.s.t.


----------

